# Delicious over eating.



## SSBHM (Nov 26, 2018)

Do any of you do this:

If I'm out running errands or going out for whatever reason before you know it I'm thinking about where I might stop to get something to eat. It almost becomes an obsession as I think or plan on making several stops. 

The other day I went to the bank for a brief meeting. On the way I stopped at McDonalds to eat a couple of egg mcmuffins and hash browns. At the meeting I ate three donuts and drank some coffee. After the meeting I thought I'd stop at the grocery store - I bought a quart of egg nog and some apple fritters to nosh on in the car. As I was eating and drinking in my car, I saw a sign for pizza and well, that was it, I had to call for a pizza. I didn't eat the pizza in the car, but mowed it as soon as I was back to work - as lunch. 

Obviously I was super stuffed, but it felt so good, and I loved the taste and flavors of everything!

It's dangerous to go for a drive with me. lol


----------



## surfjer (Nov 28, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Just wondered if some here suffer with it.
> Its been something I have dealt with for some time.
> It has been a non issue thru most of this year but I have started eating compulsively again.
> I can have just eaten and not be hungry but be out somewhere and see a food item that looks good and I'll buy it. Could be a cake or pie maybe a candy bar.
> ...


----------



## surfjer (Nov 28, 2018)

You are my type of people!!


----------



## biggirlluvher (Nov 28, 2018)

Navydude said:


> A gal I used to date a couple years ago had similar challenges. We finally figured out there were triggers in her case, and worked to gain some control back. It was a thing we had to be aware of but once we cracked to code, it no longer controlled her.



What were her triggers and how much effort was asked of you to help her?


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 1, 2018)

that is hard truth, to get the urge to eat and get fatter is not really a problem unless youre not completely ok with it, and that is a difficult reality for many americans and many people around the globe actually. not easy to say no, once you accept that it's ok being over 200, 300, 350, but hey, 400 may be something i don't want to go over and what do i do, reality sometimes beats our fantasies


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 1, 2018)

that is hard truth, to get the urge to eat and get fatter is not really a problem unless youre not completely ok with it, and that is a difficult reality for many americans and many people around the globe actually. not easy to say no, once you accept that it's ok being over 200, 300, 350, but hey, 400 may be something i don't want to go over and what do i do, reality sometimes beats our fantasies


----------



## John Smith (Dec 21, 2018)

I know two women with similar issues. The former one - who sued to try getting fat for a long - has enough willpower to lower every then and now her compulsive eating binges, but the latter - who once cliamed have still being a sweet tooth since her childhood - had past through the most extreme case of withdrawal ever seen a few couple of years ago, seeing her body shift from a once-lithe to a chubby, then sizeably chunky shape as her hunger grow disproportionate and her metabolism decreases. She had lost a lot of weight since then considering that she look more-or-less soft in her social media updates, but I suspect that sometimes it still continue to catch her once and a while.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 21, 2018)

Same here if I don't have the compulsive desires my weight goes down and that may last 6 months or more give or take but once the compulsive eating desire comes back I generally will have a very noticeable weight gain.Noticeable to me anyway.
I guess its hard for others to notice because I am quite heavy to begin with.


----------



## VVET (Jan 7, 2019)

I never have breakfast(unless I'm traveling) & will have my 1st meal somewhere around 11-1; sometimes as late as 4 or 5. However when I do start eating, I continue to graze.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2019)

Does anyone else get cravings for hot chocolate waffles with chocolate chip ice cream, hot fudge, and loads of whipped cream?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 18, 2019)

Funny story - many years ago I was sent to my first duty station outside of Madrid, Spain. We arrived in the evening at about 7pm local time. As it had been a long day, I was rather hungry. My sponsor showed me where most things were: the BX, chow hall (which was closed), my duty location, my dormitory room, and the Shopette (think 7-11 on a military base). Since the Shopette was the only place open, I decided to go over and buy something to eat. When I get in there I see a bin full of Gummy Bears! I loved (and still do love) them. At the time, they were 25 cents a bag (like I said, this was many years ago). I was so overjoyed that I used all the money I had in my pocket, all $16 and bought 64 bags of Gummy Bears. I took them to my room and dumped them in my fridge and only ate Gummy Bears for breakfast and dinner (lunch was free at the chow hall) until I got paid again (about 10 days later)!


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 18, 2019)

Didn't you get sick (or feel sick) eating all those gummy bears?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 18, 2019)

Nope. And I eventually ate them all. Did not waste a single little, sweet bear.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 18, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Nope. And I eventually ate them all. Did not waste a single little, sweet bear.



They are lovely treats (I prefer wine gums myself) but I could never eat so many. I'd be as sick as a dog from so much sugar. 
I guess that is why I prefer savoury type snacks ..... chips, popcorn, etc. I can easily eat my weight in those.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 18, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> Do any of you do this:
> 
> If I'm out running errands or going out for whatever reason before you know it I'm thinking about where I might stop to get something to eat. It almost becomes an obsession as I think or plan on making several stops.
> 
> ...



McDonald's hash browns are to die for.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 18, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> Does anyone else get cravings for hot chocolate waffles with chocolate chip ice cream, hot fudge, and loads of whipped cream?


I get cravings for waffles and syrup all the time! Not so much chocolate chip, but chocolate ice cream I sure do! nom nom


----------



## lpgastruck (Jan 18, 2019)

Waffles with maple syrup and fresh pork side


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 18, 2019)

lpgastruck said:


> Waffles with maple syrup and fresh pork side


Bacon or sausage with syrup makes the perfect salty n' sweet!


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2019)

Agreed, all of the above. Guess what somebody had as a late night snack? 

I couldn't decide between syrup and ice cream. I had two with ice cream, and two with syrup. Oh, yes I had bacon and eggs too.


----------



## LouisJoseph57 (Jan 19, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I get cravings for waffles and syrup all the time! Not so much chocolate chip, but chocolate ice cream I sure do! nom nom


----------



## LouisJoseph57 (Jan 19, 2019)

I do! As well as Chocolate, Chocolate Chip Pancakes with lots of Maple Syrup and sausages at IHOP, but they are getting too expensive to eat there anymore.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 20, 2019)

LouisJoseph57 said:


> I do! As well as Chocolate, Chocolate Chip Pancakes with lots of Maple Syrup and sausages at IHOP, but they are getting too expensive to eat there anymore.


Just an F.Y.I. - the iHops in our area (California) are doing the 'all you can eat pancake' thing at this time. Been there 2 - 3 times so far. Sadly, only 12 'cakes in one visit - want to improve on that before the promotion is over.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 20, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Bacon or sausage with syrup makes the perfect salty n' sweet!


F.Y.I. for Amy: IHop (here in California) has their special at this time - 'all you can eat' pancakes. I order the basic combo - 2 eggs, hash browns, two bacon strips. Sadly, I am only at 12 pancakes after that. Hope to expand on the pancakes consumed before the promotion is over.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 20, 2019)

IHOP, what a strange name. I mean, pancake eaters like me can rarely hop on in. 

12? That's mere child's play for a real pancake eater. I'll fill you in soon on how many I eat.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 20, 2019)

Saxphon said:


> F.Y.I. for Amy: IHop (here in California) has their special at this time - 'all you can eat' pancakes. I order the basic combo - 2 eggs, hash browns, two bacon strips. Sadly, I am only at 12 pancakes after that. Hope to expand on the pancakes consumed before the promotion is over.


I haven't been to an IHOP in a while now. We have a Frisch's Big Boy that fills the void though. They have a breakfast bar that's probably the best one that I've been to in recent years.


----------



## DragonFly (Jan 21, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Nope. And I eventually ate them all. Did not waste a single little, sweet bear.


You know I love that story! I share your love ogbthe G-Bear. Once Sams was around and we could get them in 5 pound bags, I would have them at my desk. Love those little guys.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 21, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I haven't been to an IHOP in a while now. We have a Frisch's Big Boy that fills the void though. They have a breakfast bar that's probably the best one that I've been to in recent years.


The breakfast bar sounds wonderful. We have an Indian Casino a few miles away, and they have a Brunch Buffet If you catch it at the right time, you can get your fill of breakfast goodies and by 11am, they begin to pull the breakfast items and start putting out the lunch menu. A great way to get your fill.
You'll have to tell us more about this breakfast bar when you get a moment.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 21, 2019)

Saxphon said:


> You'll have to tell us more about this breakfast bar when you get a moment.


It's your standard breakfast bar, nothing fancy. They just prepare the food better at this one than any other one I've been to. Crispy bacon, fluffy eggs, and gravy that has a good taste rather than the common wallpaper paste you normally see on a buffet. It doesn't beat a home cooked breakfast, but it is certainly at the top of my list for places to eat out for breakfast


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 21, 2019)

I miss Shoney's here in Iowa. They have the best breakfast bar.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 21, 2019)

All this talk about buffets, a male friend and I went out for breakfast this morning.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 21, 2019)

Bacon!!!!!


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 21, 2019)

What? No pancakes or waffles? 

Alright, looks good for a first course.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 21, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> All this talk about buffets, a male friend and I went out for breakfast this morning.View attachment 131706


I like that slice of grapefruit to keep us honest!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 21, 2019)

Yumm-O!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 21, 2019)

ChattyBecca said:


> I miss Shoney's here in Iowa. They have the best breakfast bar.


Oh they absolutely did! I haven't seen on in a long time though.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 21, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> What? No pancakes or waffles?
> 
> Alright, looks good for a first course.



No. I don't like pancakes or waffles.


----------



## lpgastruck (Jan 21, 2019)

Y’all talked me into a trip to ihop tonight


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 21, 2019)

ChattyBecca said:


> I miss Shoney's here in Iowa. They have the best breakfast bar.


Yeah, you hardly ever see Shoney's anymore.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 21, 2019)

We had several restaurants in my hometown with food bars when I was younger. I didn't have quite the appreciation back then as I do now though, so I never took full advantage lol!


----------



## lpgastruck (Jan 21, 2019)

Still have shoneys here in southeast Ohio and West Virginia , also have tudors biscuit world.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 21, 2019)

My BF says there is one the next town over from us and I had no idea lol!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 21, 2019)

Run, don't walk to you nearest Shoney's! On second thought, we better walk. It would suck to twist an ankle and never make it there.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 21, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Run, don't walk to you nearest Shoney's! On second thought, we better walk. It would suck to twist an ankle and never make it there.


I completely agree, a twisted ankle would not be fun at all!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 25, 2019)

Unless you get hurt IN a Shoney's...then you can open for all of us to come to. I do tip well...FYI!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 6, 2019)

Not a fan of Shoney’s!Sorry everyone,not a fan of food sitting all day.Had a bad experience there many years ago!Let’s just say I barely made it to the ladies room!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 6, 2019)

We've got a couple Golden Corrals near us. Those little sliders? Yeah, I'm there!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 6, 2019)

Yuck!Thats not food!


----------



## lpgastruck (Feb 7, 2019)

Most casinos have awesome buffets it’s the only way I can ever get ahead of the house


----------



## ChattyBecca (Feb 7, 2019)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Not a fan of Shoney’s!Sorry everyone,not a fan of food sitting all day.Had a bad experience there many years ago!Let’s just say I barely made it to the ladies room!


I had an experience like that also...they seem to be closing Shoney locations. But...loved the breakfast bar...


----------



## ChattyBecca (Feb 7, 2019)

lpgastruck said:


> Most casinos have awesome buffets it’s the only way I can ever get ahead of the house


We have a casino near me... expensive but mostly worth it. The price I think influences me to over do it. I have to get my money's worth.


----------



## lpgastruck (Feb 7, 2019)

I over do it at every buffet nothing like sticking it to the man!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 7, 2019)

I’m just a home cooking gal.We don’t eat out often.


----------



## Saxphon (Feb 8, 2019)

ChattyBecca said:


> We have a casino near me... expensive but mostly worth it. The price I think influences me to over do it. I have to get my money's worth.


We have an Indian Casino near by, and on Wednesdays they run a special for card members. 1/2 price buffet (before 7pm). They open at 9am, and the breakfast/brunch is pretty incredible. A little under $10 - very good deal.


----------



## lpgastruck (Feb 23, 2019)

Heading to the Cheesecake Factory this evening planning on pigging out big time


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 24, 2019)

lpgastruck said:


> Heading to the Cheesecake Factory this evening planning on pigging out big time


Cheesecake Factor used to serve such bigger portions, but I still like it. Carrying out meals and buying a whole cheesecake usually works out best for me though. I definitely tend to indulge.
By the way, Costco and Sams Club have Cheesecake Factory cheesecakes!!!


----------



## beach (Mar 24, 2019)

Mmm, cheesecake sounds really good. I have been on an Easter candy binge, along with my usual muffins, donuts and other goodies. So much to eat, so little time for the seasonal treats. The pounds are just piling on.


----------



## SSBHM (Mar 24, 2019)

beach said:


> Mmm, cheesecake sounds really good. I have been on an Easter candy binge, along with my usual muffins, donuts and other goodies. So much to eat, so little time for the seasonal treats. The pounds are just piling on.


Do you like to bake too? Or, are you just an amazing taste tester? Nothing wrong with that. It's always great to see there's someone that enjoys eating as much as I do! 
What kind of Easter candy do you like best? Reese's Eggs are probably mine. Chocolate bunnies are good too, of course.


----------



## beach (Mar 24, 2019)

I love Reese’s peanut butter eggs, Butterfinger and Dove eggs, Cadbury mini eggs by the handful. I am a fantastic taste tester, although I can bake. There is more instant gratification when you can just buy something and immediately chow down on it. When I start obsessing about something, I want it as soon as possible.. i think my picture shows that I am a very enthusiastic eater!


----------



## Mcfc (Apr 5, 2019)

I have real issue with this now. It started when I got a job 4 years ago and had spare money to spend. I’d have a McDonald’s or KFC once or twice a week as a treat.

Now I can’t help it. I have at least 3/4 per day. Any time I see an advert or get slightly hungry I go and grab one. On top of the meals I’m get at home.

And the order machines have made it worse, I can order 2/3 burgers on my meal without getting embarassed for asking.


I’m up to near 300 lbs and I used to be arou nd 260 lbs a few months ago when I posters here and less than 160 4 years ago,
I seriously can’t help it. I’m trying to stop so I don’t need to keep asking for a bigger uniform and can actually use the stairs but I just can’t do it. I find it both humiliating and arousing, it’s strange.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 19, 2019)

beach said:


> I love Reese’s peanut butter eggs, Butterfinger and Dove eggs, Cadbury mini eggs by the handful. I am a fantastic taste tester, although I can bake. There is more instant gratification when you can just buy something and immediately chow down on it. When I start obsessing about something, I want it as soon as possible.. i think my picture shows that I am a very enthusiastic eater!


Insatiability is so sexy!


----------



## Emmy (May 29, 2019)

SSBHM said:


> Insatiability is so sexy!


wabting a caramello so bad now


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 29, 2019)

This is my new bestie! Fluffernutter with bacon!!!!!


----------



## wrenchboy (May 29, 2019)

Those of you loving on the chicken n waffles n syrup. KFC has them on the menu now.
As far as a buffet goes. Near where I live there is a big Amish community with several restaurants and some have buffets. The Amish do it up right. Every thing I have had has been fantastic and it is priced very reasonably.


----------



## ChattyBecca (May 30, 2019)

Not many KFC buffets anymore.


----------



## Yakatori (May 30, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> "_....a big Amish community with several restaurants and some have buffets. The Amish do it up right. Every thing I have had has been fantastic and it is priced very reasonably."_



That's sounds interesting, to me. Is it, like, reflective of some kind of distinctively Amish cuisine? Where might I find the best of these?



ChattyBecca said:


> "_Not many KFC buffets anymore._"


I found a couple not too far from where I live. Even though I generally try to avoid '_scenes_' or anything that seems like it could be any kind of '_a scene,_' I think something like this could be worth it for me to spend some time traveling to.


----------



## wrenchboy (May 30, 2019)

The Amish restaurants that I have been to for breakfast just serve the usual food that you find everywhere you go nothing special or exotic.


----------



## wrenchboy (May 30, 2019)

Just saw a commercial for cake batter shakes at Sonic. Yumm!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 30, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> Just saw a commercial for cake batter shakes at Sonic. Yumm!


Yum! Sounds like I'm gonna have to make a stop there!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 27, 2019)

Recently I'm craving creamy things like cream cakes, filled doughnuts, milkshakes with cream on, and crunchy things like nachos or pretzels. I like the sensation of eating these things but with the creamy stuff its kind of arousing too. Like I just went to the shop with my family to buy ice cream but I was thinking about cream cakes. I'd have had one if I were alone. And tomorrow I'm thinking about where to go after work to get something really fattening. Not because I'll be hungry but because of the thrill from eating something purely because of textures and the feeling of indulging myself. 
And dont get me started on fried chicken. Omg. We're in the UK but some place near me does chicken and waffles. Omg. And last Friday lunch I had fried chicken in a sub, not a footlong but maybe about 10", and a filled doughnut. And milkshake on the way home. I didn't *need* either but damn I wanted it


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 27, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Recently I'm craving creamy things like cream cakes, filled doughnuts, milkshakes with cream on, and crunchy things like nachos or pretzels. I like the sensation of eating these things but with the creamy stuff its kind of arousing too. Like I just went to the shop with my family to buy ice cream but I was thinking about cream cakes. I'd have had one if I were alone. And tomorrow I'm thinking about where to go after work to get something really fattening. Not because I'll be hungry but because of the thrill from eating something purely because of textures and the feeling of indulging myself.
> And dont get me started on fried chicken. Omg. We're in the UK but some place near me does chicken and waffles. Omg. And last Friday lunch I had fried chicken in a sub, not a footlong but maybe about 10", and a filled doughnut. And milkshake on the way home. I didn't *need* either but damn I wanted it


Then if you can find one, get one of these! Edwards Turtle Pie. Not only will you delight in the different textures, they taste amazing for a store bought pie!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 27, 2019)

I make awesome tiramisu and cheesecakes too. Hmmm.


----------



## landshark (Jun 27, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> I make awesome tiramisu and cheesecakes too. Hmmm.



When my wife hit 400 she took out her frustration on a Costco cheesecake. Pretty much the entire thing in one sitting. Those things aren’t small. She was just “eff it I’m doing this!” Anything that got in her way was getting eaten too. 

Not a feeder but I did think that was hot, and the sexual aggression that followed was pretty nice too.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 28, 2019)

happily_married said:


> When my wife hit 400 she took out her frustration on a Costco cheesecake. Pretty much the entire thing in one sitting. Those things aren’t small. She was just “eff it I’m doing this!” Anything that got in her way was getting eaten too.
> 
> Not a feeder but I did think that was hot, and the sexual aggression that followed was pretty nice too.




Down to 400! How terrible! I hope that cheesecake took her up where she wants to be. LOL!!!


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 28, 2019)

"Sexual aggression" - nice. Good for you


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 28, 2019)

I had KFC for lunch then large mocha frappe after work, a toffee doughnut, and my partner is taking me out for food, to the place where there's chicken and waffles. He knows that if we go there I'll probably give in to the chicken and waffles my Samsung health app says I ate too much fat already.. who would have thought it!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 28, 2019)

This is what happens when you compulsively overeat ☺
Just back from fries, hot dog loaded with mac n cheese, beer and then ice cream. Oops.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 1, 2019)

Gained 2lb this weekend I've indulged so much. 2 bbqs 2 milkshakes, KFC, Macdonald's, 2 doughnuts. Just enjoying food so much. But I've gone off chocolate!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 1, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> This is my new bestie! Fluffernutter with bacon!!!!!View attachment 132612


Gonna make one when I get home.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

Today according to what I've logged on my fitness app (lol) I'm 909 calories over what I 'should ' consume. 
It was so enjoyable though.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 8, 2019)

Really enjoyed today so far about 1000 calories over what I need just to maintain my basal metabolic rate.
Yum yum. Anyone else use a 'health'app to track indulgences?


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jul 11, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Really enjoyed today so far about 1000 calories over what I need just to maintain my basal metabolic rate.
> Yum yum. Anyone else use a 'health'app to track indulgences?


I have used MyFitnessPal...


----------



## Tad (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't uze an app, but when I'm looking to indulge I certainly readthe nutrition info, and keep a mental tally in my head.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 11, 2019)

Now regretting the take out order because I didn't order ENOUGH. Next time there will be wings and onion rings too. My man is home late so when he gets food I might *need* to put in another order I feel so greedy today.


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 11, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Now regretting the take out order because I didn't order ENOUGH. Next time there will be wings and onion rings too. My man is home late so when he gets food I might *need* to put in another order I feel so greedy today.


A girl's gotta eat


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 12, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> This is my new bestie! Fluffernutter with bacon!!!!!View attachment 132612



Well, I hope you're happy, you just made me lick my screen!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 12, 2019)

Speaking of fried chicken, that's what I had for dinner tonight, have enough leftover for tomorrow too. My mouth loves greasy fatty stuff for some reason.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 12, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> Well, I hope you're happy, you just made me lick my screen!


Of course I was about to turn this into some sort of sexual innuendo/joke. But then I remembered a couple of things: I'm a gentleman and I'm a Mod so I have to show a little decorum.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 12, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> Speaking of fried chicken, that's what I had for dinner tonight, have enough leftover for tomorrow too. My mouth loves greasy fatty stuff for some reason.


Young lady, you make it hard to hold back.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 12, 2019)

Mmmmm fried chicken


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 17, 2019)

Today I discovered lumpy bumpy cake. 
Google it if you dare.
That's one sure fire way to get a calorific hit. I've felt a bit woozy since!
Ironic name considering thatsbwhat it'll make you lumpy bumpy!


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 18, 2019)

I really want to eat eat eat today. So much craving for creamy food.


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 18, 2019)

I try to sneak off to the Indian Casino Breakfast buffet at least once a week. Each time, I try to eat a little more than the time before. Always when I am out running errands, I try to find a place and moment for a drive through 'quick stuff'.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 18, 2019)

Dinner was fairly big I'm glad of stretchy waistbands,


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 19, 2019)

Planning for half a family size tiramisu to myself later.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 19, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Dinner was fairly big I'm glad of stretchy waistbands,


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 19, 2019)

RVGleason said:


>


Oh I have them on


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Planning for half a family size tiramisu to myself later.


Sounds delightfully decadent!


----------



## Shotha (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't think that I believe in overeating. Some of us just have bigger appetites than others. It's all down to natural diversity. Well, that's my excuse.


----------



## Aqw (Aug 20, 2019)

Shotha said:


> I don't think that I believe in overeating. Some of us just have bigger appetites than others. It's all down to natural diversity. Well, that's my excuse.


I guess in terms of over eating one can force its natural habits.


----------



## Mcfc (Aug 21, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Really enjoyed today so far about 1000 calories over what I need just to maintain my basal metabolic rate.
> Yum yum. Anyone else use a 'health'app to track indulgences?



Just had two double quarter pounders and a double cheeseburger for my first break at work then had a big tasty and two double cheeseburgers for my second break at work, those self serve machines have made it so easy for me to over eat now that I’ve ballooned up to 316. Nearly twice the weight I was about 3/4 years ago.

I started keeping track of calories using my fitness pal for a while in an ill fated attempt to lose weight and be somewhat healthy. Found out I was between 6 and 8 thousand calories a day between my KFC and McDonald’s binges and the obscene amount of chocolate I was buying with store discount. Also found I was getting basically no exercise. Still occasionally use it to measure just how bad my diet has become.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 21, 2019)

That's awesome. I still have to work on the amount I can eat because I get full fairly easy sometimes, although oddly enough that feels like its because the fat belly is pushing my stomach. I like the calorie chart at Macdonald's, makes life much easier!


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 22, 2019)

'Over' today already on calories and not even had dinner. Looking forward to the weekend when I've decided that if I'm offered anything the answer is YES


----------



## ChattyBecca (Aug 30, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Oh I have them on


Only kind I have!!!


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2019)

I went to a Chinese buffet at lunch today, and they had the calories marked for each item. Numbers geek and fat geek that I am, I felt compelled to make sure each of my plates totaled up over 1000 calories. I wish I hadn't had to come back to work; with more time and a willingness to go into a total food coma I think I could have managed a couple more. As it was, four plates has me brewing up some strong tea and loosening my belt -- and feeling very pleased.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Aug 30, 2019)

Tad said:


> As it was, four plates has me brewing up some strong tea and loosening my belt -- and feeling very pleased.



That sounds really nice...


----------



## Shotha (Sep 1, 2019)

I had to go to the bank on Friday of last week to get all of the security details on my online banking fixed. We came to the security questions for use if I forgot my password. The bank clerk asked me, "What is your favourite food?" I didn't know what to choose. So, I replied, "All of them!" Unfortunately, the field for the answer on the screen would not accept spaces. So, I suppose that I must be an overeater. I can't say no.


----------



## Saxphon (Sep 1, 2019)

Felt rather hungry today after work. So ......
If anyone knows about 'Panda Express', I am official up to eating 2 larger plate offerings in one setting. Oh, yum!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 2, 2019)

I always over eat when we go to the Chinese buffet. So many things to choose from lol! Once I get started, it's hard to stop!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Sep 2, 2019)

Yumm-O...Chinese buffets... Buffets in general for me. It's like I paid the $$$, I need to get my monies worth.


----------



## Shotha (Sep 3, 2019)

We used to go to a buffet after sumo training. I think that we enjoyed the OMG-NO! expression on the proprietor's face more than their endless supply of delicious food. There should be a word to describe our feelings about the situation. How about Schadenfressen?


----------



## DWilliams1 (Oct 3, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Planning for half a family size tiramisu to myself later.



It's been a month since last reply...but you all are making me hungry. (Not that I should be...since after having a few days off, I've been eating everything in sight! LOL). 

Sarah, that Tiramisu sounds absolutely delicious!! It's been a long time since I've had some...but we have some great bakeries here. I know what I'm looking for tomorrow! 

Pants are definitely not going to button when I go back to work next week!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m not a gainer but I just walked past a candy store that’s having a sale where if you buy two of their half pound slices of fudge you get a third free. That’s a pound and a half of fudge, if you’re counting. I feel like some people on here could come up with fun things to do with that much fudge.


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 22, 2019)

Well, switched from waffles to pancakes today. 27 4" pancakes makes a belly so full!


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 24, 2019)

The only thing I can think of that I may over eat is puddings. God just give me a funnel and a breathing tube and I might never stop.
.
.
.
.
Why do I have the strangest feeling a stocker is going to hunt me down and kill me like this now?


----------



## Shotha (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm not sure that I believe in overeating. How can anyone overeat? You can never have too much food.


----------

